# season over? bad year?



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

We usually get at least 60 morells from a spot in saginaw county. This year earlier this week al we have found is 6. Is it a bad year? Last night i found 0. Season about over?


----------



## Wylan (Mar 12, 2012)

First question are they whites or blacks you usual get?
If there black's then chances are they are either up, not coming up or picked by someone else, but if there whites theres a good chance they will pop up any day now! A good thunderstorm would be the best solution right now for white morels to pop up in masses , but I'll be checking my go to spot in a few days just in case they did come up after this Warm spell we are having now!! good luck!


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Wylan said:


> First question are they whites or blacks you usual get?
> If there black's then chances are they are either up, not coming up or picked by someone else, but if there whites theres a good chance they will pop up any day now! A good thunderstorm would be the best solution right now for white morels to pop up in masses , but I'll be checking my go to spot in a few days just in case they did come up after this Warm spell we are having now!! good luck!


its always whites. How long do they last once they do come up?


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

It has been a terrible year for me in SW Oakland County


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

got these tuesday night, wednesday night got none. I have no idea why it isnt just showing the pic like usual. Somthing with the site must have changed.
[ame="http://s34.photobucket.com/user/aaronmach1/media/CameraZOOM-20130514165920350_zps2bb595c4.jpg.html"]CameraZOOM-20130514165920350_zps2bb595c4.jpg Photo by aaronmach1 | Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Just now getting them in lapeer county. One spot has produced around 40 whites and 4 blacks in the last 2 days. Haven't checked my good spots since sunday.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Anyone thinking this rain this week will get the whites popping up again? Still havent found a normal amount this year. Or is it about over? Found 9 this weekend a couple were dry.


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

varminthunter said:


> Anyone thinking this rain this week will get the whites popping up again? Still havent found a normal amount this year. Or is it about over? Found 9 this weekend a couple were dry.


I think as long as ground temps are not to high they will pop. I would suggest loking in pretty shady areas

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

cdavid202 said:


> I think as long as ground temps are not to high they will pop. I would suggest loking in pretty shady areas
> 
> C
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 I thought shady too. This weekend we stumbled onto the majority of them out in an opening in the woods next to an old dead elm stump that was about 1 inch above the ground. There were 7 next to it in a food plot that was tilled earlier in the year.


----------

